# fun matches



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Our kennel club is sponsoring an AKC sanctioned (conf) fun match tomorrow night. 
I've never been to one. Does it sound like a good idea to go for practice? What should I expect? 
Thanks!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Matches are lots of fun and pretty laid back. You should go!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Matches are great for practice. I went to my first one in September which was for obedience. We had the option of being judged or using it for practice. Treats and corrections were allowed if you were treating it as a practice run. That worked well for me because Riley has discovered he can't be corrected in the ring and acts like a turd sometimes. I plan on hitting as many matches as I can in the Spring so we can get ready for Open. Also the cheap entry fees are great!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we do obedience matches every month & have been to several conformation matches as well. they are lots of fun & a great way to gain ring experience without spending lots of $$$$. They are ran very similar to shows, just more laid back. go & have fun, we expect pictures when you return!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that at least in obedience, *sanctioned* matches are to be run exactly like trials, which means no treats or training in the ring, etc. In theory, you are to handle yourself just as you would at a trial. 

I can only assume a sanctioned conformation match is the same idea - that you act just as you would at an actual conformation show.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

When I first started showing I went to matches fairly regularly. (And learned that any of my dogs that went Best in Match rarely finished - I used to call it the "kiss of death" LOL) Anyway, if you are going to show in conformation, I would treat it as if it were a show, right down to setting up crate and grooming tables, etc, which will will help you learn how to time everything, right down to setting up, and teach a dog new to the game that it is fun and easy to settle in. If it is a dog new to the ring, I also suggest wearing something very similar to what you might wear in the ring at a point show. I learn a very long time ago that wearing a skirt that moves when you do should NOT come as a surprise to a dog, especially a young one! I was showing Lyric in 6-9 and had a really pretty somewhat flowing skirt on, and when we started our down and back she thought it needed to be leapt at, caught, and retrieved! 
Most of my handling class folks are well seasoned and show nearly every weekend, but I will take the "newbies" to a match and help them out.
It's a great time to have fun with a young dog without the pressure of competing for points.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the emails. We've done obedience fun matches (sanctioned and not) but never a conformation one since we're new to this. Now I'm hoping we don't win anything, I can do without the "kiss of death"!
I need to buy a new camera, sigh....all these great moments I've missed (like his UKC Total Dog awards, his UKC championship, etc.) because I don't have a camera worth taking with me. I really kick myself for not having the show photographer take an official photo of his last UKC "total dog" award. I was tired, hungry, and feeling cheap. But I digress.
I never would have thought about bringing the crate etc. I didn't even plan to groom him...hmm, maybe I'd better quick run and and least brush him up a bit??? Again, sadly, it's a matter of economics, I can't afford to have him groomed right now (poor dog's never been groomed, just had his feet trimmed up) so I haven't had it done and don't plan to until he's ready for AKC showing, probably after he turns 2. I digress again.
Speaking of skirts, would it be appropriate to wear a nice pants suit in the ring (like one that would be acceptable in a business office?)??
If I see someone from the club there with a camera, I'll try to get some photos. His photo on my avatar is several months old already.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the emails. We've done obedience fun matches (sanctioned and not) but never a conformation one since we're new to this. Now I'm hoping we don't win anything, I can do without the "kiss of death"!
> I need to buy a new camera, sigh....all these great moments I've missed (like his UKC Total Dog awards, his UKC championship, etc.) because I don't have a camera worth taking with me. I really kick myself for not having the show photographer take an official photo of his last UKC "total dog" award. I was tired, hungry, and feeling cheap. But I digress.
> I never would have thought about bringing the crate etc. I didn't even plan to groom him...hmm, maybe I'd better quick run and and least brush him up a bit??? Again, sadly, it's a matter of economics, I can't afford to have him groomed right now (poor dog's never been groomed, just had his feet trimmed up) so I haven't had it done and don't plan to until he's ready for AKC showing, probably after he turns 2. I digress again.
> Speaking of skirts, would it be appropriate to wear a nice pants suit in the ring (like one that would be acceptable in a business office?)??
> If I see someone from the club there with a camera, I'll try to get some photos. His photo on my avatar is several months old already.


If you don't normally wear skirts, don't start - a nice pant suit is very appropriate. If you would plan on wearing a pant suit to an AKC point show, wear khakis and a nice blouse with a sweater or blazer to the match and don't worry about a skirt. Just make sure that whatever you wear has a pocket on the right for bait, a little squeek toy, etc.
I think it's a good idea to gte a dog used to being on a table in a show situation. You might want to just put him up and run a comb thru him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't EVER wear skirts!!
I was thinking exactly something like you describe, nice dress slacks with a nice bouse and blazer that matches the pants. Glad to hear that's acceptable!
Off to the fun match, or I'll be late!




Pointgold said:


> If you don't normally wear skirts, don't start - a nice pant suit is very appropriate. If you would plan on wearing a pant suit to an AKC point show, wear khakis and a nice blouse with a sweater or blazer to the match and don't worry about a skirt. Just make sure that whatever you wear has a pocket on the right for bait, a little squeek toy, etc.
> I think it's a good idea to gte a dog used to being on a table in a show situation. You might want to just put him up and run a comb thru him.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wait a minute! Matches are not just for fun! I would kill my opponent if I had to in order to win. (just kidding  )


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well, we went, and it was fun.
It was nicely run, but one of their 2 judges didn't show up so it was very very late. The judge we had was very nice, but didn't have a clue about goldens. Just gave them a perfunctory going over, didn't check shoulder lay back, etc.
The dog she picked for 1st is a disqualifying height (short), which I know because he's been wicketed in class. 
She picked my dog for second, no clue why. There were some nice dogs there.
So it was great experience, I felt the Tito monster showed/moved really well, but the placements were totally meaningless.
I'd go to another one for sure.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> well, we went, and it was fun.
> It was nicely run, but one of their 2 judges didn't show up so it was very very late. The judge we had was very nice, but didn't have a clue about goldens. Just gave them a perfunctory going over, didn't check shoulder lay back, etc.
> The dog she picked for 1st is a disqualifying height (short), which I know because he's been wicketed in class.
> She picked my dog for second, no clue why. There were some nice dogs there.
> ...


YEA! You didn't get "The Kiss Of Death" !  
Your comment about judges is part of it. Often, clubs have members judge their matches and they might be people only familiar with their own breed and not others in their assignment. Since a match really is for fun and training, I tell people not to make too much of not winning. I can recall three dogs that I showed at matches in particular - my Lyric, who although she never won a match, was an Am/Can Ch and specialty winning bitch before the age of 2 (her first BOB was from the 9-12 month class over 11 Specials!), a male Saint Bernard, Ramsey, who became a specialty winning and all-breed Best in Show champion, and male Great Dane who became a Group winning American champion. 
I went Best in Mathc with a half sister to Lyric and she never got a point! 

I am glad that you had fun, and it sounds like a positive exprience for you AND Tito!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, I will surely go to another one, it was valuable (and inexpensive!) experience for us!


----------

